# Fasttech delivery Timeline



## Jones (7/8/17)

Latest Event -- 2017-08-01 12:50 Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.

Destination Country
Origin Country - Tracking Consuming: 899 ms
2017-08-01 12:50
Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.

2017-08-01 01:35
Turkey, ISTANBUL, Item was uplifted to flight to destination country.

2017-07-31 10:00
Turkey, Gonderi yurt disina sevk edildi (Giden), The item was forwarded to the destination country (Otb)

2017-07-31 09:24
İSTANBUL(AVR), BAŞAKŞEHİR, Kabul Edildi

2017-07-28 22:45
Origin, Item departed from origin

2017-07-28 16:57 
Origin, Item is at agent warehouse

2017-07-28 05:02
Origin, Sipariş Sevk Edilmek İçin Hazır/Item Is Ready for Ship



HI GUYS,
SO THIS IS MY TIMELINE for a package ordered from Fasttech .
according to http://www.17track.net the package landed in SA on 01/08/2017 
how long do you tink SAPO will take ?
where can one make enquiries regarding parcel ?

any help will be appreciated


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

Jones said:


> Latest Event -- 2017-08-01 12:50 Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.
> 
> Destination Country
> Origin Country - Tracking Consuming: 899 ms
> ...


Well I have a FT parcel coming in as well. "Arrived in destination country" almost a month ago:
*2017-07-12 12:50 Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.
*
And I'm still waiting. SAPO doesn't have it, there's no SA tracking number, nothing. I emailed SAPO and (to my surprise) they actually did reply and said they can't find it on their side yet, so must be at customs.

From what I've read here, it can take up to 3 months for FT via SAPO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jones (7/8/17)

http://www.southafricanpostoffice.post/

just for interest i found this SAPO international tracking site


----------



## TheV (7/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I have a FT parcel coming in as well. "Arrived in destination country" almost a month ago:
> *2017-07-12 12:50 Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.
> *
> And I'm still waiting. SAPO doesn't have it, there's no SA tracking number, nothing. I emailed SAPO and (to my surprise) they actually did reply and said they can't find it on their side yet, so must be at customs.
> ...


Yeah pretty much this. I'm still waiting for my Pulse :|

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

Jones said:


> http://www.southafricanpostoffice.post/
> 
> just for interest i found this SAPO international tracking site


Yep, that site shows my parcel in the middle of nowhere


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

TheV said:


> Yeah pretty much this. I'm still waiting for my Pulse :|


My rule of thumb is to only order FT items when I'm okay to forget about them and have them rather be a nice surprise when they eventually do show up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (7/8/17)

I heard from a lady at the post office that there's a backlog at customs. I have 3 orders from FT sitting at customs since before August.


----------



## Faheem777 (7/8/17)

I recently received a package from FT. From date of order to my door took 8 weeks


----------



## zadiac (7/8/17)

Faheem777 said:


> I recently received a package from FT. From date of order to my door took 8 weeks



That's about normal....lol


----------



## CeeJay (7/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I have a FT parcel coming in as well. "Arrived in destination country" almost a month ago:
> *2017-07-12 12:50 Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.
> *
> And I'm still waiting. SAPO doesn't have it, there's no SA tracking number, nothing. I emailed SAPO and (to my surprise) they actually did reply and said they can't find it on their side yet, so must be at customs.
> ...



Snap...


----------



## TheV (7/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> My rule of thumb is to only order FT items when I'm okay to forget about them and have them rather be a nice surprise when they eventually do show up


Agreed. I have a bunch of other items that I'm not in a hurry for.
The Pulse though... I sold mine to a friend in need and I'm really missing it.


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

CeeJay said:


> Snap...
> View attachment 103580


Lol! Sometimes I wonder if the tracking companies just make this shit up as they go along  Funnily enough I have pretty much exactly the same dates:
_
2017-07-12 12:50
Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.

2017-07-12 01:40
Turkey, ISTANBUL, Item was uplifted to flight to destination country.

2017-07-10 19:27
Turkey, Gonderi yurt disina sevk edildi (Giden), The item was forwarded to the destination country (Otb)

2017-07-10 18:47
İSTANBUL(AVR), BAŞAKŞEHİR, Kabul Edildi

2017-07-07 23:19
Origin, Item departed from origin

2017-07-06 19:28
Origin, Item is at agent warehouse

2017-07-05 05:04
Origin, Sipariş Sevk Edilmek İçin Hazır/Item Is Ready for Ship_


----------



## Vino1718 (7/8/17)

Last orders took about a month to get from customs to CPT.


----------



## BubiSparks (7/8/17)

Mine's taken 6 working days from the SAPO Hub in Epping to get to my local post office and it's still not there..... about a 10km trip. The efficiency is just boggling.... 

I always try to collect from the hub, but I was a day late and it had already left on it's meandering route.


----------



## CeeJay (7/8/17)

@BubiSparks You also collect from Goodwood?


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Mine's taken 6 working days from the SAPO Hub in Epping to get to my local post office and it's still not there..... about a 10km trip. The efficiency is just boggling....
> 
> I always try to collect from the hub, but I was a day late and it had already left on it's meandering route.


Sometimes I wonder if it wouldn't be a lucrative business idea to collect people's post from their PO Boxes and/or hubs and deliver it to them. I always have to give SAPO-parcels my PO Box, as they can't find my street address to save their lives. Couriers have no issue though.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## TheV (8/8/17)

My package has been sitting at:
Incoming International
JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
since: 2017-07-15

Is there anyway I can follow up on it?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/17)

My latest parcel has been at JHB Int since 23/7/17. 

What I don't understand is this.

Lets accept that there is a reasonable explanation for the delay at customs (benefit of doubt principle).

When your parcel arrives at SAPO they collect the Vat etc, on behalf of customs, and give you your parcel. Why not allow the parcel to bypass customs and move directly to your local post office ? They can then undertake the simple task of working out the VAT plus charges and hand over the parcel. 

There are many examples of one government department doing the work of another. For example at small SA embassies and consulates overseas there are no officials from the Department of Home Affairs. Issuing visas, passports, work permits etc. is done by officials from the Department of International Relations (a far more complex and responsible task than calculating VAT).

Many local post offices resemble ghost towns. I have been the only person there on several occasions. The added burden of calculating VAT plus X would only take seconds. SAPO must already have there own procedures in place to prevent illegal goods being posted so it is unlikely that this would be a problem.

Am I hoping for too much ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/8/17)

Do deliveries from 3fVape go to sapo as well? i used my work address. Not sure how these international things work.... Shipping with Netherlands Post...


This was the last update - 

Origin Country - Cache Time: 2017-08-04 10:37
2017-08-01 23:16

The item has left the originating country

2017-07-31 20:00
The item is lodged to airport warehouse in originating country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/8/17)

There may be more to it but this is what i could piece together from various sources.

Overseas parcels received as airfreight at O R Tambo are accepted and receipt confirmed by SAPO. Hereafter, items are captured on some or other system linking local tracking to the international systems. Once parcels are recorded and accounted for they are assessed based on tarrif rates applicable to different goods classifications. These assesments are verified and discreptancies investigated by customs/sars and reassessed based on their findings. Some unquestioned low cost goods skip this process and end up getting delivered without undue delay but in many cases, especially from certain retailers/origens, declared amounts are known to be ' optimistic ' and consignments get ' intimately ' assessed as an almost standard practice. With the spiralling increase in online retail imports from specifically China, combined with more and more of the previously mentioned optimism being applied, the supply of assessment resources is struggling to keep up with the ever increasing demand.

I think the current demands on the fiscus may also motivate an effort to minimise losses due to under assessments. Conjecture, its true, but it is what i would do were i in governments shoes.

The above knowledge does not improve my importing experience though. Just hoping that at some point enough poeple will be employed to meet the demand and we can get our goods while we still remember ordering them.

On the bright side, it does motivate me to purchase locally, pay slightly more ( in some cases) and have it in hand within 48 hours. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (8/8/17)

What I have found, and think I am experience now is that when the parcels enter the country it first go onto the system when they scan it in. I think sometimes the bags can lay there for days/weeks before they scan it, then customs, then the local post office. I had a parcel one from America that was last scanned at Jamaica and nothing further, I phoned Jimc and nothing, they told me they have not received anything and after two months I got the notification from my local post office.


----------

